# Too affectionate?



## Severin (Jun 18, 2014)

About a month ago I took a female hedgehog from a friend who "accidentally" had his male and female breed (he claims he didn't know that would happen if he housed them together... *facepalm*). He had a few babies and I took a lil' spotty female. For the first two weeks she was very huff-puff and grouchy, but now in the remaining weeks she has become incredibly affectionate and attached to me. She follows me around when I let her have some roaming/exploring time (she loves play fighting with my feet, very hard trying not to trip on an attacking spike ball). When she's done exploring she will whistle/squeak and try to climb up to where I am, and runs over to where I set my hand down so that she can be lifted up. She whines when I put her in her cage and will scratch until I let her out and she comes to snuggle up and sleep on me. I really love that she's so friendly, but is this normal? I've seen some people keep hedgies in groups, should I maybe get her a playmate?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would consider yourself lucky and enjoy it!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, I would enjoy it too! It sounds like your hedgehog has a very nice personality. Many hedgehogs do not act that way, but you should not be worried.

As far as getting a playmate goes, housing hedgehogs together, even same gender ones, is generally not a good idea. The only time it is recommended is if the hedgehogs are related and have been kept together since birth.

One should NEVER house two males together, as they will end up seriously injuring (or worse) each other. Female couples may get along better, but there have been many serious injuries caused by keeping them together as well.

Hedgies are just solitary creatures by nature and prefer to be housed alone.

In any case, it sounds like you give her plenty of love and attention, so once again, I think you should just enjoy having such an affectionate little hedge! =]


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

To be honest, I would be grateful you got such a sweet girl. If you introduced a 'playmate', you would need to double the cage size and get two of everything, even food and water. Even then, they could still fight, and chances are they will unless they have been raised together. No, it is not normal for a hedgehog to be that affectionate, but every hedgie is different, and it isn't bad at all.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

You've got a hedgehog with a great personality. My Molly was similar to the way you are describing yours. I would enjoy it- hedgies like that are few and far between in my experience.
I have two females right now and they can't play together. My older and bigger one will try to bite the smaller one. Hedgehogs don't need other hedgehogs for companionship. And I would never recommend housing two hedgehogs together- even females.


----------



## Severin (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, sounds good. I just wanted to make sure that she wasn't missing companionship and trying to replace it with the only other living creature nearby. I do readily enjoy that she's a little lovebug. A devious lovebug, but still! <3


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I love your post, I too have an affectionate hog. When she hears my voice or smells me she wants to be near me the only time she tolerates her cage is at night when she plays and eats. She will sleep on my feet, or if I'm in bed watching tv she will lay beside me and let me pet and stroke her for long periods of time she will even turn over on her side and let me stroke her belly and little feet. If I take her outside she follows me around like a little duck. I know we are very lucky, but I also spend huge amounts of time with her and am very affectionate and soft with her. It is my hope that at some point every heggie lover get to experience a truly sweet hog, because there isn't anything that touches my heart as much as when my sweet girl chooses to come curl up & cuddle behind my knees or flop on my bare feet.


----------

